# 2008 Electrician Exam



## cruzer (Feb 21, 2011)

I am looking to get certified as a Journeyman Electrician in California. Can any one recommend a good study guide to use?


----------



## OaklandElec (Jan 4, 2011)

You're testing off the '05 book, not the '08. Just familiarize yourself with the index and you will do fine.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

cruzer said:


> I am looking to get certified as a Journeyman Electrician in California. Can any one recommend a good study guide to use?


Welcome to the forum:thumbsup:
Approved CEU Courses:View List of Approved CEU Courses State Board:Contractors State License Board (CSLB) 
9821 Business Park Drive 
Sacramento, CA 95827 
P.O. Box 26000 
Sacramento, CA 95826 
(916) 255-3900 Fax: (916) 366-9130 
Automated Phone Response System: (800) 321-2752 
www.cslb.ca.gov 

Division of Apprenticeship Standards (DAS). 
Electrician Certification 
455 Golden Gate Avenue, 10th Floor 
San Francisco, CA 94102 
(415) 703-4919 Fax: (415) 703-5243 
www.dir.ca.gov/das/das.html 
Email: [email protected] Licensing Requirements:Electrical Contractor C-10: 
Other Classifications 
Requirements: 
•Anyone performing construction work in California that totals $500 dollars or more in labor and materials must be licensed by CSLB. 
•Board approval before sitting for an exam; 4 years experience to qualify to take the exam. Experience must be at the journeyman, foreman or supervisor, contractor, or as an owner-builder. 
•working capital of at least $2,500. In addition, all applicants must also file a bond with the Registrar in the amount of $10,000 
Exam Given By: California Contractors State License Board by calling 1-800-321-2752 
Candidate Booklet: Law & Business : Trade exam 
Test NEC edition: 
Passing Grade: 72% 
Exam There are two parts to the examination process. ALL qualifying individuals must pass the standard Law and Business examination; in addition, with the exception of the C-61 Limited Specialty Classification, qualifying individuals must pass a second test covering the specific trade or certification area for which they are applying. 
License Application: 
Renewal Active licenses expire every two years. 
Continuing Ed: None at this time. 
License Reciprocity: Arizona, Nevada and Utah. The contractor must have held an active license in good standing in one of the reciprocal states for the previous five years 

Electrician Certification 
Requirements: 
•All electricians who make connections of greater than 100 volt amps who work for C-10 Contractors 
•successful completion of an approved apprenticeship program in the classification for which certification is sought; or 
•on-the-job experience, as follows: General Electrician: 8000 hours of work for a C-10 electrical contractor installing, constructing or maintaining electrical systems covered by the National Electrical Code 
Exam Given By: PSI 800-733-9267.You must first register with Electrician Certification Unit 
Candidate Booklet: 
DAS Test Information 
Test NEC edition: 2008 
Passing Grade: 70% 
Exam 4 hours; 100 questions 
License Application: Form; FAQs 
Licensing Fee: 
Renewal Every three years; must have worked at least 2,000 hours. 
Continuing Ed: 32 hours of Continuing Education to renew certification. 
License Reciprocity: For Electricians, your electrician's license acquired from other states will make you eligible to sit for the test. 

Continuing Education Requirements:None for the State Contractors C-10 license 
Electricians that work for State Contractors are required to take 32 hours of electrical education in order to renew their certificates every 3 years. NEC Adoption Date:2005 NEC: adoption of the 2010 California Building Code approved (2010 CA Res Code, 2010 CA Green BldgCode, and the 2010 CA Elec Code) - Target enforcement 1/1/11. The 2010 California Electrical Code (CEC) is based on the 2008 NEC with State amendments. Notes:N/A Date Updated:October 2009 
Stay up to date with your state's recent Code Activity by visiting the Code Alerts Website: www.nema.org/stds/fieldreps/codealerts


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

OaklandElec said:


> You're testing off the '05 book, not the '08. Just familiarize yourself with the index and you will do fine.


You are wrong. Its 2008, test provided by PSI.


~Matt


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> You are wrong. Its 2008, test provided by PSI.
> 
> 
> ~Matt


Correct. Last year it was 2002. It's never been 2005 NEC for CA.


----------

